# looking for external RAM



## zevy (Dec 7, 2007)

im not that sure if it exists or not. if anybody has info it would be greatly appreciated.
thank you


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't know but I guess it is not out of the question

http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/32446/135/


----------



## zevy (Dec 7, 2007)

thanks for the link. reading the article i kinda got the feeling that even if was available it would be extremely high end with a steep price tag.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Yep and not main stream by any stretch


----------



## zevy (Dec 7, 2007)

i was hoping to avoid messing around inside my machine. i looked around on newegg.com but im not sure what brand is considered decent or better. any suggestions?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

We can guide you with what to purchase and how to install but I can't help tonite its late.

tell us what computer you have, name brand and model or what motherboard you have, if no one responds I will be back tomarrow in the evening.

You could also goto corsair.com or crucial.com and use the memory configurator to see what exact memory will work with your system


----------



## zevy (Dec 7, 2007)

i went to corsair earlier today they helped me find which product would match my computer. i have a dell e310. thanks, we'll speak tomorrow, sleep well.


----------



## zevy (Dec 7, 2007)

hello again
I currently have 1 gig of ram, i would like to upgrade to 2 gig. i saw some good prices for corsair, are their products recommended?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If the only reason you want try external RAM is that you're not sure how to install it internally, we can help you with that. It's very simple. :smile:

Corsair is one of the better brand names for RAM. Good choice.


----------



## zevy (Dec 7, 2007)

That was the reason for external ram. I appreciate the offer, thank you.
how do i know what speed i can go up to?


----------



## zevy (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello again
please disregard my previous question about speed, I figured it out.

Now im trying to choose between 4 manufacturers
corsair
crucial
kingston 
g.skill - this one includes a heat spreader


Is one better than the other (or worse)? the reviews on all 4 seem very good, please help me choose based on you're experience.
Thank You


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

They're all well-respected brands and you'll be fine with any of them. Post some links to the specific RAM sticks you're thinking of getting so we can look at their details.


----------



## zevy (Dec 7, 2007)

based on info i got from dell about my PC, it looks like im limited to these speeds. is there any possibility of getting more speed without replacing other parts?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146569


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231018


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144157



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145527


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If PC4200 is the highest speed your motherboard can handle, you can still install higher speed RAM sticks, but they will drop back to PC4200 speed (533Mhz) to work on your motherboard.

The advantage of installing hgher-spec RAM sticks is that you can still use them when you next upgrade your motherboard and run them at their native speed.

Of the 4 listed, I would go for the G.Skill which looks to be the most flexible in terms of changing clock speeds and voltages.


----------



## zevy (Dec 7, 2007)

since i'm new to this, what do you mean by "changing clock speeds"?



how does this one look? 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231098


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The G.Skill RAM timings are listed as 4-4-4-12, and voltage 1.8-2.25V. You can change these numbers in BIOS to improve the RAM speed or fix hardware errors. If you're not experienced at this, leave the settings at default and you'll be fine.

The flexibility just means that if you ever have hardware problems that can be fixed by altering the RAM's timings or voltages, then the G.Skill sticks will allow you to do that more reliably than the other 3 you listed.


----------



## zevy (Dec 7, 2007)

newegg is running a sale on these for less than the 533mhz sticks. will these work well in my computer?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231098


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

That's the same link you posted in #15. It will work on your computer. 

It's listed at $49 compared to the others at $39-47. I can't see where it says it's on sale for less.

The only problem with going for the higher spec RAM (DDR2 800) rather than the DDR2 533 is that it will not perform to its maximum capability, it will slow down to match your motherboard's maximum speed of 533. The cheaper, slower RAM in your first 4 links will work just as well.

The advantage of going for the 800 is that it can be used on a new motherboard that fully supports it if you decide to upgrade in the future.


----------



## zevy (Dec 7, 2007)

thanks for the quick response. Being that the shipping is free on the 800mhz, it comes out a little bit cheaper. I just figured for about the same price i will have more flexibility with the 800mhz but I wasnt sure if working at a slower speed would actually hinder its performance.
thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You'll be fine with any of the ones listed above. They'll all run at roughly the same speed on your current motherboard, but the 800 will run at full speed if you upgrade the mobo in the future.

Let us know which one you choose and if you have any problems installing it.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

http://www.clubit.com/landing_promo_071226.cfm?CMP=EMC-YEnd2007


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

http://www.clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=A4308035&CMP=BAC-IOTW#anc_A4308035


----------



## zevy (Dec 7, 2007)

great; 
thank you very much


----------



## zevy (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello again I hop4e everyone enjoyed the holidays.
when buying RAM do I have to worry about voltage?


----------

